# Where to get a western show halter for a large horse?



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

My horse would be considered as a large horse in halter size and I am wondering where online I could go to find a nice western show halter within $150? I would like a very nice one no plastic rime stones or fake conshoes! 
This is my big boy V :happydance: <3







​


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

You are not going to be able to find anything with real silver for $150. However, silver plating still looks good and is a lot cheaper. When I was buying my yearlings halter I didnt want to spend a lot because I knew she would outgrow it quickly.

Show Tack - Mitchell's One-Stop-Horse-Shop
This is where I got mine. A lot of their stuff is close-outs so their inventory is always changing. I'm sure there are a lot of places that carry the same stuff though. Here is the yearling halter I got there. I cant remember how much I paid, but I know it was under $200.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Check on ebay. You might be able to find a used Circle Y or something similar for around $100-$125. 
As far as size goes, a large horse show halter might be harder to find. But most show halters are very adjustable and a regular horse size should fit your guy. If you aren't sure you can always ask an ebay seller for measurements.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Honestly, a plain fitted leather halter would look much nicer than cheap silver.


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

*Thanks everyone.*

Duren. Thank you for your help I am considering a few on there website!

FaceTheMusic. I have been looking on Ebay but almost all of the ones I like are reg horse size and he is a large horse size! I did try a horse size show halter that was quite large and adjusted it to it's full extent and I couldn't get it over his noes haha. For caparison I am 5'8+ and Sunny my horse has his head resting on my legs. His head is huge! 

Spurstop. I'm 14 I can get away with a little cheap bling but I may consider that.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Tack auctions are a good place to look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

*Thanks for helping me remember!*

Phly. I'm actually going to two of the largest tack sales/auctions in WA state in the next two months!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

I will be honest, your age doesn't mean that you are able to skirt the unwritten rules of turn out.

If you want to be taken seriously by a judge then you need to do what you can to look your best. If you can not afford a higher end show halter, than a plain leather halter would be better. Most important is the fit of the halter. 

Not to pick on Duren, but that horse's head would look much better with wider cheek pieces and nose band. Also, it's too low on the horse's face. The rings by the nose need to fit in right in front of the horse's cheek. The rings below the buckle need to be right behind the top of the cheek to define the head and shape the throatlatch. The buckles also need to be tightened, they hang too low. 

Now compare to this halter, by Deb Moyer (which is out of your price range, but should give you an idea of the fit to look for) Hobby Horse has similar halter that is tooled for less money, but I honestly am not familiar with the quality of HH tack:
http://www.showtack.com/sb1.jpg


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Check out Green River Discount Tack online! Their prices are very cheap and it looks fishy but I have bought several items from them and it's a great place to shop! Western show halters are very cheap, also.


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Gaminggirl22 can you sen me a link I can't find the website. Thanks!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I saw one for sale in the horse classifieds on this forum I think....


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

https://greenrivertack.com/catalog/


----------



## kaylin13stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

I used to own an own son of invitation only out of a seattle slew mare. He was 18 hands and required a large halter. I had to have one made for him specially but your horse does not seem to be near as big as him so I would think that a kathys or a blue ribbon used show halter would be your best bet. Ebay may have that but i would look at ther actual sites too sometimes they have used ones that are traded in for descent prices.


----------



## kaylin13stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

The halter on the palamino horse is to small for him. The check straps are to short not allowing the halter to be adjusted correctly.


----------

